# new knitters, do not laugh



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

do not laugh, my first sock, took a long time,and many mistakes, some just left in, then did not have enough yarn for second sock,,,,anyone know a one legged person that needs a colorful warm sock?:stars:


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

well never mind i can not knit or post pictures, guess i will take a nap


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

No naps just yet! You knitted a sock and now we need to see it!

Just copy the img code and paste it in over here. You can do it.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

i bet it would make a great christmas stocking!


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Maybe this will work for you.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

That look great! You did a fine job for your first sock. And who ever said socks have to match :nono:


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2009)

that is a beautiful sock, find some more yarn you like make one for the other foot and wear them with PRIDE!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Good job on the first sock! They get easier from this point on.


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

I would absolutely love to learn to knit just so that I could knit socks like this. Thanks for posting. Be very proud of your accomplishment.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

i love your sock! I bet it would like a playmate. . . . .


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

I vote you just find a color of yarn that goes with it and make mismatching socks...


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Great sock!! Yeah for you!
You know.. you could embellish it with a felted flower or something and make another sock of a different color and use the same flower. Then they are a matched set.


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

That sock looks much better than MY first sock will ever look. That poor thing ended up a single-for-life sock that occassionally gets used for a Christmas stocking...Yours looks wearable and comfortable. Good Job! I agree that one in a matching color would be just perfect.
betty


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Great sock. - and I think a green sock to pick up the flecks of color on the original sock would be a great pair.

You've done a wonderful job.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

You made a sock out of STICKS and STRING !!!! that is a HUGE accomplishment !!!! and it is pretty !!!!


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

It looks GREAT!!!


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

That''s a beautiful sock! You did a good job.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

thank you all, it realy is a lot uglier in real life, lol. now i will have search for some green yarn to make its mate....:bouncy:


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow, I think it looks great. I am a new knitter, and someone here very generously sent me a pattern for an easy sock - I started it, and then decided I better practice a little more before I do it, so I'm in the process of knitting a checkerboard scarf...THEN I'll attempt the socks. I want to learn most so I can DO socks. Be proud, and make it a mate indeed! Good job!


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Your sock looks fine. I decided to learn to knit and learn to knit socks at the same time. I can't tell you how many socks literally got thrown out before anybody ever saw them but none of those first ones looks as good as your first effort.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

You did great! I don't think I made it through my first sock, scrapped it and started over. That will be a great pair for those days when you shouldn't be allowed to operate anything more complicated than a cup of coffee and a good book.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

I think it's wonderful! I've made afghans, sweaters, hats, scarves and even mittens but socks? Nope. I've tried but always rip them out after 3 rows. Yesterday I was at Goodwill where about 8oz of a soft, brown acrylic yarn priced at 35 cents jumped out of the bargain bin in my direction crying "please oh please let me be your 1st socks, my dear." Last night I started a simple pattern; for the 1st time it didn't twist or look stupid so I am, with great trepidation, knitting on...


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Very nice. You did a great job!!!


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

Very nice...if you still want to give it away, try a veteran's hospital.


----------



## kygreendream (Mar 20, 2007)

the sock looks great! I cant even get past casting on let alone following a pattern to knit 1 sock. You have done it now be brave enough to try #2!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yes, #2 will be so much easier. Do it quick before you forget anything.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

That is a nice sock! you can bling it up with Christmasy stuff and use it for a Christmas stocking(for a dog? elfie? your husband?), then your descendants will hand it down with pride as Great Great Grandma's Very First Sock!


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

thanks you all know how to make a person feel good.:buds:


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Looks like it will be so warm. Great job!


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

BEWARE!!! it STARTS with one then the RUMBLE of the snowball is heard and the next thing you know you have several going at once and you can go ahead and blame it on all the loverly yarns available now.... and ALL the wonderful inablers here in the forum!
Good Job on your FIRST of MANY!


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

That's beautiful! Hey, I started on my 2nd pair of socks, and only have one finished. Actually, I still have to stitch up the toe. I'll probably get it done in time for next summer. So I'm right here with you with one sock.


----------

